# Do you hang laundry out on the facades of your buildings?



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588191


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

No. It's normal practise in detached houses to have a cloths line in your garden. But in apartments people more commonly use cloths dryers. If they have a balcony they may put up some clothing on a store bought cloths horse. But it's unusual to see people hang clothing off buildings, usually only immigrants do it. And most buildings wouldn't allow their tenants to do this, considered ugly.


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

Here in Peru and throughout Latin America is normal, I also do the same in Africa, and Asia Minor

the most weird and ugly series see the European and North American countries do...would drop them altogether HDI


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

No in Sweden we hang them in the laundry room/use tubledryer/ drying cabinet.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

In Mexico it is more normal to hang the clothes in your roof, we nomally use the roof as the service area / roof garden











vecino por ambulancia, en Flickr


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

No, that's so third-worldish.


----------



## josealvesjr (Jun 25, 2010)

-Corey- said:


> No, that's so third-worldish.


It´s because you´ve never been to Italy, Spain or Portugal


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

Some places in Canada do, but usually at the back.
http://goo.gl/maps/F8yxt

In Ontario, I think it's actually illegal to hang them out front.

And yes, many people here do see it as a third world thing.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

josealvesjr said:


> It´s because you´ve never been to Italy, Spain or Portugal


It is still third-world-ish behavior IMO.

Clothes dried on the sun lose color faster, and they need much more ironing. They take a lot of abuse on the fabric.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

josealvesjr said:


> It´s because you´ve never been to Italy, Spain or Portugal


But aren't at least some places within this countries third-world-ish? :lol:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> It is still third-world-ish behavior IMO.
> 
> Clothes dried on the sun lose color faster, and they need much more ironing. They take a lot of abuse on the fabric.


But its more environmental friendly instead of having a machine drying them.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

We in Norway does not, as our whether is so crap that the laundry would be wetter after hanging outside to dry than it was before.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> But its more environmental friendly instead of having a machine drying them.


extending your argument, people shouldn't even wear clothes in wartm weather and just walk around naked hno:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

josealvesjr said:


> It´s because you´ve never been to Italy, Spain or Portugal


Their mentality is third world-ish.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

20 years ago I remember most people in the Netherlands hanged the laundry. Nowadays most people do have a dryer or the washing machine has a dryer function. But we don't receive as many sun as southern countries as well it rains often here.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes... We do. :lol::lol: It's more common and spread in the south, because also of the weather:











Someone did this for the 150th aniversary of our country: 









It might be third-worldish... But it's quite folkloristic here.:lol:


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> Their mentality is third world-ish.


Location: Miami, FL :|


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

In my neighbourhood we are not allowed to have out door washing lines. We have a dryer. I think its just because people think it looks ugly to have clothes hanging outside etc.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Cedar Teeth said:


> Location: Miami, FL :|


I haven't seen anyone doing that. :nuts:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

josealvesjr said:


> It´s because you´ve never been to Italy, Spain or Portugal


I know its very popular in Italy and in some places of Spain, but it looks third worldish. Seriously.


----------

